# Gitn'r Ready



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

We are just about ready for the big summer trip! After a stop at the Oregon State Aquarium, we are heading to Fort Stevens to stay while we visit my wife's family in Astoria, then over to Bend to visit my grandmother, and finishing up with Fallen Leaf Lake Campground in Tahoe.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

We are ready for you, Big guy!
Just be sure you have your passport and green card when you try to come across our border!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Ya'll hook'n up somewhere?


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

I think we are going to miss each other by hours at Fort Stevens next Sunday... We will be driving in there from Newport and I think Doug will be pulling out of there that day... I don't know where we will stay in the Bend area... sometimes we meet up with family at a campground I think I have heard you talk about that is south of Bend a ways,,,, is it Wikiup? I don't remember, I just go and appreciate the opportunity to smell super duper fresh air (if there are no forest fires).

CJ


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Leaving Bend, take Cascade Hwy and about an hour later you'll start passing a TON of campgrounds. They range from luxury resorts to ultra dry camping (ie..no site..just a wide spot in the road)

This is a link to the developed spots:
http://www.fs.fed.us/r6/centraloregon/recr...cadelakes.shtml


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

CJ999 said:


> We are just about ready for the big summer trip! After a stop at the Oregon State Aquarium, we are heading to Fort Stevens to stay while we visit my wife's family in Astoria, then over to Bend to visit my grandmother, and finishing up with Fallen Leaf Lake Campground in Tahoe.


Have a great trip and a good time
Take some pics for us EAST Coasters









Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

HootBob said:


> We are just about ready for the big summer trip! After a stop at the Oregon State Aquarium, we are heading to Fort Stevens to stay while we visit my wife's family in Astoria, then over to Bend to visit my grandmother, and finishing up with Fallen Leaf Lake Campground in Tahoe.


Have a great trip and a good time
Take some pics for us EAST Coasters









Don
[/quote]

He really should...he will be going through some awesome locations...


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

CJ,

We will be in either M-7 or M-9. We are going with some friends (Todd and Diane, who are also Outbackers: camptoddski). I believe they are staying until Tuesday or Wednesday. Be sure to drop by if you get a chance. Hopefully you will get in before we are gone, but if not stop by and say hi to Todd & Di!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> CJ,
> 
> We will be in either M-7 or M-9. We are going with some friends (Todd and Diane, who are also Outbackers: camptoddski). I believe they are staying until Tuesday or Wednesday. Be sure to drop by if you get a chance. Hopefully you will get in before we are gone, but if not stop by and say hi to Todd & Di!
> 
> ...


I can confirm Todd and Diane are good people, as the attended the Fall Rally last year. Have a great trip!!


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

We will look for them at Fort Stevens then! If I have my way, we will be pulling out from each of our temporary in-transit sites EARLY ino order to get the kids to the next site with plenty of time in the day to burn off some energy. However, my wife has this thing about sleeping late and I can't pull the OB with the queen slide out!!!

As for the campgrounds around Bend, my aunts and uncles usually just tell me where to go, and I do what I am told! It always ends up being a great place to camp!!!

As to the pictures, there will be plenty !!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

when are you going to be camping around Bend? I'll be camping on Crane Prairre Aug 3rd-6th (Thur-Sun)


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

He's following us!







During our first Oregon coast trip we went to the aquarium, it is always a good time!

Our second Oregon trip to us to the LaPine state park. Wikiup was great! As it was, we were only able to visit for a couple of hours at the end of the day. We all went swimming in the lake until the sun set.

Like you guys said, tons of campgrounds, something will have an opening. Many, many things to do and visit in the area around Bend.

Enjoy your trip!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

CJ999 said:


> We are just about ready for the big summer trip! After a stop at the Oregon State Aquarium, we are heading to Fort Stevens to stay while we visit my wife's family in Astoria, then over to Bend to visit my grandmother, and finishing up with Fallen Leaf Lake Campground in Tahoe.


We were a few miles away at rv park in Longbeach,Wa while you were in Astoria! we went to Astoria twice while there.A 28rsds parked next to us,newbies,they had heard about the forum. Saw an Outback in Oysterville,Wa too parked in a yard.
Tawnya


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

We just got home from Ft. Stevens this afternoon. Unfortunately, we did not hook with CJ999, but we were two of six Outbacks at the park. Did manage to talk to one nice couple briefly as they were pulling out. Hopefully they will give us a look. Also saw three more Outbacks on the road!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

That's great Doug about seeing other Outbacks and talking to the nice couple 
Hope they decide to join our group

Don


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

HootBob said:


> That's great Doug about seeing other Outbacks and talking to the nice couple
> Hope they decide to join our group
> 
> Don


Yeah, as long as they didn't give up trying to get on the site today!








They actually sounded very interested in joining the Fall PNW Outbackers Rally, so I am keeping my fingers crossed.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

